# Crazy minnow lucky to be alive



## BullDog (Apr 21, 2010)

Getting ready to feed the fish tonight, and I went around looking to find all 3 otos. Found two of them, but couldn't spot the 3rd. Once before, one of my otos ended up stuck behind the filter. He was there for about 2 days and suffered through a water change, but he survived! Anyhow, I often look around the side, just to make sure there's nobody stuck behind the filter. Well, low and behold, I see a fish. But it's not an oto, it's one of the white cloud minnows! I figured it died, and sunk down behind the filter. But I'm looking at it, and it's eyes aren't cloudy... Recently dead? So I carefully pull the top two suction cups off the filter, and wiggle wiggle, the minnow is still alive! So I carefully pull of the bottom two suction cups, and it swims off!

Anyhow, it's pretty pale, but still alive. I've separated it out, to give it a better chance at survival, and so he doesn't become a tasty snack for the betta. It had enough spunk in it to dodge the net once! 









Here's my little in-tank hospital. It's a betta cup, the kind with holes in the lid. Tied it with a bit of floss to the lid, so it's not tumbling around the tank, put a little piece of java moss in there, and turned the light off on that side. Guess we'll see if this crazy little minnow survives. I've got no idea how he managed to get behind the filter!


----------



## Scholz (Apr 21, 2010)

those white clouds are tuff fish...

I think if they got any tuffer they'd be in UFC


----------



## plantedinvertz (Apr 21, 2010)

One Lucky Fish!


----------



## Atom (Apr 21, 2010)

Hope he pulls through.


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

love white clouds! glad yours is a survivor


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

Oh, wow. He really is lucky to be alive! Good catch.


----------



## BullDog (Apr 21, 2010)

They sure are tough little guys! Honestly, it has surprised me. I went and checked on it a couple hours later, and it was doing much better! Looked like it had it's colours back, and was swimming normally, wondering why it couldn't get closer to it's buddies  
I'll keep it in the hospital over night, but if it's looking well in the morning, I'll let it back into the tank


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

Sweet story. And smart in-tank hospital too! I like it!


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

nice hospital tank! I luv the creativity!


----------



## BullDog (Apr 21, 2010)

I released him back into the tank this morning, he was looking fine. 

However, I realized after I released it, there was on minnow that was missing his dorsal fin... And I don't think it was the one that was behind the filter, since you can see it in the pictures, and I didn't notice anything odd about the filter one. So I'm not sure what that's about, but I'll keep an eye out for that one too.


----------



## Scholz (Apr 21, 2010)

betta fish got nippy????


----------



## BullDog (Apr 21, 2010)

Could be. The minnows are pretty aggressive and try to go after his food, and they've come pretty close to his mouth multiple times.


----------



## Scholz (Apr 21, 2010)

Yeah they can be super agressive ussualy just to each other but sometimes they rule the tank with an iron fist..... I've noticed that if everyone in the tank is hungry no one fights, but after a feeding certain fish get agressive....

I think my white clouds spawned today....

I don't think any fry will make it in this tank. High flow rate and lots of other fish....

good to see happen though


----------

